# Moab skinny tire featival



## utlucky (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone doing or done this ride it looks amazing?http://skinnytireevents.com/content/blogcategory/28/63/


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Did the century they have in the fall. Was pretty decent riding - only for one day. Was close to 100 degrees most of the ride - this was September.

The one you are referring to has nice rides through the Arches Park etc. Moab is a cycle friendly environement. Enjoy.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

That looks like a great way to kick off the year. I was considering it. I will have to see if I can get the time off work and have the money for lodging etc.


----------



## dhfinc (Aug 19, 2010)

Planning to go. I have jeeped out there for many years and think it would be a beautiful place to ride. The weather is a little bit unpredictable that time of year.


----------

